# tri cities michigan



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i know its early but we are always looking for more work. i have a few trucks that i am able to sub out as well as back hoe and bobcat can be used as well. we also have means of salting.

if there is anything that you would like to sub out completely or partly please let me know.


thanks alot


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I assume you're good working in Flint?

Are you able to commit to a site(s) this early??


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i would be able to take on some in flint if its worth the trip. i am able to commit to site(s) as of now. 

i know it is still early to start thinking about the winter months but i am trying to figure out what i have going for the winter already and would like to figure out what equipment is going where and what else i will need to invest in for the winter months.

if there is anything that i could help you with please let me know and we can make time to sit down and discuss what you have in mind.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

No it's a perfect time to think of winter; when it's nice an hot!

Mr. Jim sr, what are the requirements to plow for TCLA? besides hacking a truck and plow.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ajslands;1046443 said:


> what are the requirements to plow for TCLA? besides hacking a truck and plow.


We do everything possible to provide a no hack zone. 

I'm very willing to give opportunity to people with good equipment and proper commercial insurance. Experience is typically required, but I have been know to hire people without it. One member here in particular never plowed before and I took my chance with him this past winter. He actually worked out very well.

Like most people some basic requirements would be having a good attitude, dependability, reliability, safety, and accurate paperwork turned in timely. Logistics are very important to me. Where you run out of can be the main determining factor in being hired or not hired. I also consider my gut feelings.

Those who enjoy having fun while working, go the extra mile, who are low maintenance with great attitudes that provide excellent workmanship receive special considerations.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Crap I meant to say "having" sorry about that! But ya 2009 boss plow with an 04 f250 diesel. And I live down in grosse Ile and have a nice little push snowblower for large sidewalks, but I usually just use a shovel (good work out) 

Now for insurance, you mean 1 mil liability right.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ajslands;1046463 said:


> Now for insurance, you mean 1 mil liability right.


Yes sir. Workman's comp too if you are more than a one man show.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i know insurance is a big thing, i am fully insured with the proper paper work.


i am sending you a pm tcla


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone else need any attention this early in the season. its not to far off to think about bidding the winter season.




can travel to flint and neighboring area's if the property is big enough.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

still looking at bid packets. anyone else have anything i can maybe offer my assistance to?


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

all these views and no body has any work?


----------

